
How much water do you drink in a day? - aaronarduino
If you drink anything besides water, please note.
======
z3
I try to drink ~2L every day. I do this because I was Coca Cola addict and 2L
bootleg was mine measure.

------
rorykoehler
Usually 4-6l / day water

1 or 2 12oz cold brew coffee with coconut milk.

0.5-1l other soft drinks (isotonic or juice)

Also drink 1 or 2 large protein fruit smoothies daily depending on how much I
exercise

------
enthukarthik
Whenever I'm thirsty I'll drink a glass or two, till it quench my thirst.
Nothing more. So it varies day by day, season by season

------
matchmike1313
16 oz a day only sadly

~~~
ganoushoreilly
I would imagine you're getting fluids from something else too otherwise that
seems extremely low.

I know the science is all over but a good general census I've had with my
doctors so far is "stick to half your body weight in ounces as a minimum". So
for a 150lbs 75oz or close to 5x what you're drinking.

------
dataveg
At least 2L, often more. Plus about 5 cups coffee.

------
rasz
as much as Coca-Cola #hydration marketing tells me to

/s

------
vaux
3-6L depending on physical exertion.

------
joyeuse6701
1 cup of coffee, 80-100oz

------
graedus
100oz or 3L most days.

------
hawaiian
2-3L

